# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thai Rezepte / Küche >  thailändischer Wasserspinat

## schiene

*Frisch mit Knoblauch und Chilli zubereitet schmeckt er einfach köstlich und 
gehört bei mir immer mit auf den Tisch wenn wir essen gehen.*
Hier eine Zubreitungsart(Rezept is nicht von mir):
Thailändischer Wasserspinat mit Sambal Manis und frittiertem Ei mit Zitronengras-Macadamia-Chili (4 Personen) 

400 g Thailändischer Wasserspinat, 
Zitronenöl, 
Rapsöl, 
2 EL Sambal Manis, 
4 Eier, 
4 EL Zitronengras, fein geschnitten, 
8 EL geröstete Macadamianüsse, grob gehackt, 
1 TL Thai-Chili, fein geschnitten, 
etwas Zitronensaft und Fischsauce 

In einem Wok 8 Esslöffel Zitronenöl erhitzen, den klein geschnittenen Wasserspinat dazugeben. Mit einem Holzlöffel umrühren, bis er weich gegart ist. Sambal Manis dazurühren. Das Rapsöl daumenhoch in eine Pfanne füllen und auf 180 Grad erhitzen. Die Eier aufschlagen und hineingeben, frittieren, bis sie außen knusprig sind. Wasserspinat auf Tellern anrichten, je ein Ei darauf geben. Zitronengras, Macadamianüsse und Chili vermengen, den Wasserspinat mit der Mischung bestreuen. Zum Schluss noch mit etwas frischem Zitronensaft und einem Schuss thailändischer Fischsauce würzen

----------


## TeigerWutz

> *Frisch mit Knoblauch und Chilli zubereitet schmeckt er einfach köstlich und 
> gehört bei mir immer mit auf den Tisch wenn wir essen gehen.*
> Hier eine Zubreitungsart(Rezept is nicht von mir):
> Thailändischer Wasserspinat mit Sambal Manis und frittiertem Ei mit Zitronengras-Macadamia-Chili


Das ist abba ned thailaendisch! ...das rezept komm wahrsch. aus indonesien

In thailand verwedet man เต้าหู้ยี้ / tdao hu yii (sind gesalzene,fermentierte soyabohnen)

...und die macademiannuesse kriegst vllt. auf der indonesischen insel sulawesi, aber nicht in thailand (!) auf den tisch.

Gehoeren an und pfirsich keine nuesse hinein, wenn aber doch geordert, dann sind's metmamuang(-him-ma-paan) [cashewnuesse]

Die speise, die du in thailand isst, welche auch auf dem tisch steht, heisst *Pak Bung - Fai Daeng* ผักบุ้งไฟแดง

Habe die ehre, TW

Edit:

----------


## esurfi

Jo, ich mache es auch so:

-Pak Bung
-Austersoße
-gesalzene Sojabohnen (gibts im Gals oder in der Flasche)
-Chillies und Knoblauch nach Geschmack, mit dem Messer zerdrücken
-etwas Wasser
-alles zusammen in den glühend heißen und qualmenden Wok, in dem schon was Öl ist.

VG

----------


## wein4tler

Beim Essen kannst dem TW nix vormachen, da kennt er sich aus. Ich mag auch auch Pak Bung gerne zum Essen.

----------

